# The Psionicle, Part XI



## GnomeWorks (Feb 5, 2004)

Continuation of the Psionicle game.

-----

Osius, Syld, Jansson, Animus, Ruth.  The names of those hunting for the pieces of a powerful artifact that will save psionics and prevent those who practice the arts of the mind from certain destruction.  But in the distant dark, their enemies plot against them... Jirlai, Ratheqar, and the woman in black still lurk in the world, though where, none can say.  Though they have enemies, they also have allies... Shardorn, the goblin cleric of Rashida who has been with them through several of their trials, and the unusual Kloranth, a user of psionics found at the library.  Their adventures have ranged from delving into the caverns of Thri-Kreen, to exploring an ancient library far distant from the city of Garanasseur... and certainly stranger places await them on their journey.

Their quest is daunting, their enemies many... but still they continue...

-----

Having picked up Shardorn, the party heads for the town gates of Garanasseur.  As you pass by the _Ace of Diamonds_, Kloranth is just walking out of the door.  He nods to you, his blue hair shifting slightly as he does so, and joins the group.

Thomas apparently knew that you were leaving today, as a young githyanki stands near the gates, holding the reins of your horses.  As he spots you, he waves.

The sun is yet low in the sky, having risen in the last few hours.  The clouds on the horizon are a blood-red color, though their colorful intensity is accompanied by subdued hues of purple and yellow.  The sky above is still dark with the receding morning, a few lone stars twinkling in the morning light.

*OoC:* Just trying something a little different for an opening post for a new thread.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 5, 2004)

Always good to do GW.

Animus quitely mounts up onto a horse with what equipment he can manage, a new pewter metal piece hanging from his neck and barely visibile from under his clothing. He nods to the Githyanki, then to the rest of the group, ready to rally in the necessary direction.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 5, 2004)

Jansson mounts his horse a little more nimbly than before.  After two weeks in the saddle, he's becoming more comfortable with riding these tall beasts.  He takes the horse's reins from the Githyanki, and nudges the animal forwards out of Garanasseur's gates and onto the road.

"A good morning to start a journey, I feel."  He calls back to his companions.  "There's nothing worse than setting out into rain or snow."


(*OoC:* A nice recap of events so far GW, and sets a pleasantly heroic tone for the start of the next part of our quest.)


----------



## Zhure (Feb 6, 2004)

*Osius*

Osius clambers on the back of _Snack_ and knees the steed up with the rest.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 9, 2004)

*Enter Cara'nor*

The journey to Cara'nor takes two weeks by horse.  The weather is lightening, and the ground is firm; spring is in the air.  The land between Garanasseur and Cara'nor is mostly flatland, like most of the rest of the country.  A few times you spot small forests or groups of hills, but other than that the terrain is easily traversed.

Around noon of the fourteenth day, you crest a hill - and the smell of the sea greets you.  In the distance, a few miles away, lies a great city on the edge of a small bay; great walls of stone and steel surround it, similar to the walls at Garanasseur but much grander.  Several large ships of varying construction line the docks, visible at this distance; it looks to be a bustling port city.  As you watch, a small ship descends from the clouds and slowly drops down towards the city, landing somewhere within.

"Welcome to Cara'nor," Kloranth says, then nudges his mount forward, heading for the city.

-----

The gates of the wall are open, and you enter easily; a gnome standing guard on the top of the wall above the gate nods at you as you enter, and takes note of something on a piece of parchment he holds in his hand.

Upon entering, Kloranth dismounts, then looks to the rest of you. "Well, this is where we split up.  It's been fun meeting you all.  Good luck with your journey." He then leads his mount away into the hustle and bustle of the city, disappearing from sight.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 9, 2004)

Animus ponders what to do next, without a clue he pauses and waits for guidance from the group.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 9, 2004)

*Osius*

Osius looks around curiously at this new city.

"I think our first priority is to get equipped for cold weather. Anyone know this city well enough to find the right places or do we need to ask some guards?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 9, 2004)

Guiding her steed in front of the rest of the group Ruth checks her saddlebags and faces her compagnions.

If some of you don't think it too grand an idea, after we find a place to stay for the night I'll be seeing if I can find that airship. Call me crazy but passage on that thing would seem faster and err.... safer perhaps then a seajourney.

Ow.. and by the way. Is there any of the council funds you people could spare? I've got some equipment and other things I'd like to purchase. Last time I was here was a couple of years ago to pick up a shipment of rare metals. So I might be able to find you a couple of shops around here... if they are still around and in the same spaces.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 9, 2004)

"Well, since we are heading to the nest of a dragon, I say we might want to get some equipment to deal with one."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 10, 2004)

The grandeur of the city lies before you.  It takes a moment to adjust to the sights and sounds, but after the initial confusion passes, you manage to take in some details of the scene before you.

The road you are on is cobbled with many stones, rather than simple dirt as the roads were in Garanasseur.  The road forks in front of you, one fork heading north, while the other heads northeast in the direction of the docks.  At the fork, a stout two-story building stands, a sign depicting a cloaked figure above a door and bearing the words _Restless Wanderer_ in Common.  Buildings line the roads, some single-story, while others are built higher; some of their purposes are easily learned from the wares in windows and doors, though most are unidentifiable from this distance.

A multitude of people walk about on their business, and their sheer numbers are surprising - as is the variety.  Elves, githyanki, dwarves, gnomes, goblins, humans... even a few races you can't identify wander the streets, mostly in small groups, some mixing and mingling amongst each other, others hurriedly walking to destinations unknown.  Some are dressed in the garb common to Kahasal, while others are dressed in more eclectic clothing that seems similar to what Tori'shel wore.  The languages you hear being called out from several merchants' stalls down the northeastern road are generally familiar, though some sound as exotic as the appearance of some of the people walking the streets.

Those passing by you give you a quick appraising eye, though they quickly head on their way without attracting too much undue attention to themselves.  Members of smaller races shy away from your group, evidently avoiding the horses.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 10, 2004)

I assume this is an Inn of some sorts. Jansson care to accompagny me? Don't like going about on my own when I dont have to. Allthough I'm a big girl   We meet here again in an hour or 2?


----------



## Jarval (Feb 11, 2004)

"Certainly, I'll be glad to take a tour of the city."  Jansson smiles at Ruth.  He's somewhat overwhelmed by the sheer number of people surrounding him, Cara'nor being an order of magnitude larger than any other settlement he's seen before.

"Although I would suggest we find stabling for the horses.  The streets are a little busy for our mounts to make easy progress."


----------



## Zhure (Feb 11, 2004)

*Osius*

"Wow, an airship. That'd be far superior to ol' Snack here," Osius says, slapping his horse on the neck. "I'm all for the airship idea."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 14, 2004)

But about the Temple funds? I've bought some equipment back at Garanasseur but not quite all of what I would like to carry. Are there a couple of hundred gold coins or something that might rival that value I could take and spend? Next time we encounter Jirlai, and I'm quite sure we'll be seeing him again soon I'd like to have some nasty surprises for him.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 15, 2004)

So Jansson and Ruth are going to take a look around... what's everyone else doing?


----------



## Zhure (Feb 16, 2004)

*Osius*

Osius wanders around, specifically looking to see one of these 'airships' he's heard about but never seen before.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 17, 2004)

_Jansson, Ruth_

As you wait, a young human boy notices you looking towards the inn across the street.  He dashes inside, and after a moment returns, and heads for you.

"'scuse me!" He says, in a young, excited voice. "Would ya like me ta take yer horses?  We have stables just 'round tha side!"

-----

_Osius_

You walk through the city streets (*OoC:* Presumably leaving Snack with the others to find stabling?  If you don't, your progress will be slowed slightly, but other than that it doesn't appear that there would be any problems), taking in the sights.  And what sights they are... the vast variety of colors and examples of culture is overwhelming.  Though the majority of people and things here are native to Kahasal, there is a significant amount that isn't.

People walk past you, nodding slightly or ignoring you altogether.  Eventually, you find yourself at a four-way intersection; a small sign stands nearby, written in several languages, one of which is Common.

_Southwest -- South Gate, Merchant Quarter
Northeast -- Airdocks, Seaport
Northwest -- Residential
Southeast -- Hall of the Council_

Each of the four roads at the intersection leads in the direction of one of the indicated locations on the sign.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 17, 2004)

"Thank you lad, that would be most kind."  Jansson says to the boy.  He dismounts, and hands his horse's reins to the now taller than him young human.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 19, 2004)

Animus trails along with the others, watching carefully for anyone that may be observing his comrades, even most casually. He returns with angry stares anyone who would be so bold as to look at his face.

"I will wait for now, but we must have haste. I desire to find our enemies once again, whether in a dungeon or in the air..."


----------



## Zhure (Feb 19, 2004)

*Osius*

Osius, having left his 'trusty' steed behind with the others, wanders until he spies the sign indicating the airdocks. _To the Northeast_, he thinks,_ I wonder if there's some magical or psionic significance to their choice._


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 19, 2004)

Syld wanders to the merchant quarters to look around for anything that might prove useful for them.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 20, 2004)

[OOC: Sorry but my Internet acces is currently limited to 1 day a week, I hope i can get a post in later today.. sorry. /OOC]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 23, 2004)

_Jansson, Ruth, Animus_



> Jansson
> _"Thank you lad, that would be most kind."_




He nods, smiling, and takes the reins. "Ya can head inside ta pay." He takes Snack's reins, as well, and leads the horses off to a building behind the _Restless Wanderer_, disappearing from sight.

-----

_Osius_

You head to the northeast, and after a minute or two of walking, you can hear a low, constant hum - not enough to be irritating, but enough to be audible.

Another few moments later, a large building presents itself in the middle of the road, the street forking and heading around it.  On a sign hanging above two sets of double doors, in large, neatly-printed Common, are the words _Cara'nor Airdocks_.  The roof of the building is larger than the building's base, and triangular supports hold it where it extends over the edge of the building.  From here, you can make out shapes of vehicles on top of the building - some vaguely ship-like, while several others that you can see don't resemble anything you've seen before, much less like they could fly.

-----

_Syld_

You head for the merchant quarters, following only a few signs and walking down a few streets.  In no time, you find yourself in a large bazaar.

Dozens upon dozens of merchants hawk their wares in this large, open-air section of the city.  Lining the square are more merchants, who appear to have slightly more selection.

It appears that you could find anything you would ever need here - you even manage to spot what looks like an elf trying to sell magic items.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 23, 2004)

*Osius*

Osius wanders into the building, not bothering to try and look nonchalant. He's obviously fascinated by these airships.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 24, 2004)

"I'll secure us rooms for the night, and pay for the stabling."  Jansson says, pushing open the door of the _Restless Wanderer_ and making his way inside.  He walks over to the bar, looking for the owner of the tavern.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 24, 2004)

_Osius_

Inside the building, you see a relatively well-ordered scene.  A dozen or so people are walking around, a few of which are in uniform, while several dozen more are seated at tables situated throughout the building.  Along each wall of the building - it appears to be a single room, with only wall markings seperating different areas - is a long, wide counter, behind which stand a large number of people in uniform.

One particular counter stands out, with a sign above it reading _Assistance_ in large common.

-----

_Jansson_

You enter the _Restless Wanderer_.  It appears much like the _Ace of Diamonds_ back in Garanasseur - a small number of tables with a few chairs set around them, a stairway heading up, and a bar.  A heavy-set man, washing out a glass with a rag, stands behind the counter.

"You th' one with th' horses out front?" He asks as you approach. "It'll cost ya a gold a horse, a day."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 24, 2004)

"Yes, I am.  A gold a day seems a fair price."  Jansson replies mildly, not in the mood to protest the somewhat exorbitant fee.  "We'll stable our horses here for today at the least, and I and my companions would like private rooms, if you have them.  My group numbers six."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 25, 2004)

_Jansson_



> Jansson
> _"We'll stable our horses here for today at the least, and I and my companions would like private rooms, if you have them.  My group numbers six."_




The innkeep nods. "Aye, I've got room for ya.  A gold a day each fer ya and yer... companions."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 26, 2004)

"Good, good.  So, stabling for six horses, and six private rooms... that'll be twelve gold, I believe."  Jansson takes two platinum piece from his belt pouch, and hands them to the bar keeper.

"That should cover our bill so far, and be enough for our drinks and meals during our stay."  He says confidently.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 27, 2004)

_Jansson_

The innkeep looks down at the proferred coins, a surprised look crossing his face for a moment. "Aye, that'll do.  That'll do just fine."

He then takes the coins and ducks down under the counter for a long moment, and returns with six keys, each with a number poorly embossed in it.  He sets them on the counter. "Here's th' keys fer yer rooms."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 28, 2004)

"My thanks."  Jansson nods to the barkeeper, gathering up the keys and dropping them into his belt pouch.  He makes his way back out to the street, rejoining with Ruth and Shardorn.

"So, where do you two want to go?  I'm up for a bit of exploration."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 28, 2004)

I still have to go and buy some additional supplies. I was hoping you'd be willing to share a little from those council funds.

Afterwards I'd say let's go and have a drink and see what those airships are up to. I'd prefer airtravel over seafaring... I think.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 28, 2004)

*OoC:* Darn, somehow I missed that there had been posts on the thread. Just goes on to show how I shouldn't just count on them showing up in my subscribed threads.

*IC:* Syld decides to look at what the elf has for sale. Though he'd much rather acquire psionic items than magic ones, it doesn't hurt to take a look.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 1, 2004)

"That sounds like a pleasant way to spend the afternoon."  Jansson says cheerily to Ruth, setting off along the street.

"I've got us rooms at the inn for tonight, and the promise of a hot meal when we return there this evening.  Now, what do you want to get?  Cold weather clothing might be a good idea."


----------



## Zhure (Mar 2, 2004)

*Osius*

Osius snorts to himself the uniformed assistants at the counter. _ This hardly looks exciting...._. He quietly turns away and tries to find his way back to where he last saw his friends.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 3, 2004)

_Jansson, Ruth, Animus; Shardorn_

"I think it'd be best if we headed for the Lost Isle as soon as possible." Shardorn says quietly. "The sooner the Psionicle is completed, the better."

As she speaks, Osius approaches.

Animus - 



Spoiler



You keep a constant vigilance around your companions, and though there does not seem to be anyone that is staying within sight, you have an eerie feeling that someone, or something, is there... indeed, your watch pays off as Osius approaches: a woman clad in black armor with dark red markings, ducking into an alleyway behind Osius.  You noticed her earlier, but she had passed on quickly, not even giving the group a glance.  Something about the way she moves seems familiar.



-----

_Osius_

You follow the streets, back to the _Restless Wanderer_, and your path goes faster than your trek to the airdocks, given that you now know the way.  You find Jansson, Animus, Ruth, and Shardorn there in the street in front of the inn, apparently discussing where to go.

-----

_Syld_

The elf smiles widely at you as you approach his goods, presented as well as possible in a manner as is possible in a small, cramped wagon.

"Ah, good blue goblin," He begins, nodding, "I see you have a taste for goods of a more powerful persuasion." He indicates his wagon, and quickly grabs a vial containing a clear, thick liquid. "This potion, when rubbed upon your skin, causes you to be invisible to even the most discerning of eyes." He sets it down quickly, then grabs a part of a suit of well-constructed plate mail, lifting it slightly so that you can get a better look at it. "Or perhaps you are of a more straight-forward mind?  This armor, made by some of the finest wizards of Kesmong, is certain to protect you against even the claws of a great dragon.  And it even sizes itself to its wearer!" He exclaims.

Among the other goods, you spot a shield in the shape of a large steel gear, a crystal wand, and a chunk of crystal with several other, smaller pieces of crystal arranged around it on wires.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 3, 2004)

"Interesting pieces of equipment, but neither is what I'm looking for... What do those two crystalline pieces do?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 4, 2004)

_Syld_

The elf's face falls for a small moment, but then brightens up once again. "Of course!" He picks up the crystal wand. "This fine piece of craftsmanship allows you to climb on surfaces as though you were a spider!" He quickly sets it down, and lifts the chunk of crystal.  As he does so, you can see that there are veins of a greenish-color running through the various chunks of crystal. "This exotic item stores mental energy, allowing a psionicist to draw upon its stored power to use psionics, rather than exhausting his own reserve." His fast-paced rhetoric slows slightly when he explains the chunk of crystal, as though reciting something he had memorized.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 4, 2004)

"I agree that we should not delay any longer than we must, but a night's rest after our ride here seems for the best."  Jansson replies to Shardorn.  "And we do need to buy furs to protect ourselves from the Lost Isle's chill.  But this should take little time, and I'm sure we'll be ready to leave by morning."

"Back so soon?"  Jansson looks surprised as Osius returns.  "Did you find the airships?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 4, 2004)

Animus turns to Janson, "I will be back in just a moment."


Spoiler



Animus then tries to take after the shadowy figure with as much stealth as he can manage while still hasteful.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 4, 2004)

"Interesting... Would you mind if I take a closer look at these two items?"
If given permission, Syld will _detect psionics_ on the items and try to determine their properties. He'll also quickly scan the surroundings to see if there are any other psionic auras around.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 5, 2004)

_Syld_

The elf nods. "Be my guest."

Both of the items are psionic - though not greatly so.  You can identify the wand as a dorje, and the chunk of crystal as a crystal capacitor... but beyond that, you'd have to use _identify_ to learn more.

Sweeping the market, you find that there are a few psionic auras present - most, however, are quite weak.  A few are slightly stronger, but there doesn't appear to be any auras of any significant strength.

-----

_Animus_



Spoiler



You head into the alleyway the shadowy figure vanished into, quietly and cautiously.  When you get there, however, you don't notice anyone... but after a moment, there is a subtle shift in the shadows.  Though you can't make the figure out, you can see the blade he or she is wielding quite clearly.

"Animus." The voice - a female voice - says.  Though you can't see it, you can hear her sneer in her voice. "Well, well.  Your eyes are sharper than we gave you credit for.  I would've expected the halfling to notice me first."

She quickly glances past you, then her gaze settles upon you once more.  You can make out her form more clearly now, your eyes having adjusted to the slightly darker shade of the alley.  Being in such closer quarters, you can identify her as the woman you met in the library.

"You came alone?  Fool." She shakes her head. "Jirlai is a fool... you're all damned fools.  But that isn't my business." She regards you coldly. "When the moon is at its zenith, bring your friends to the airdocks.  I'll meet you there, and lead you to our place of meeting... Jirlai will be waiting, so do not waste time."

With that, she vanishes into the shadows without a sound.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 5, 2004)

Spoiler



"Where iss......." Animus unable to complete his message, turns back and heads towards his friends.



After Animus returns from his hasty errand, he communicates to his friends, "I will return to the inn shortly." He then starts moving in the direction of the market place.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 5, 2004)

_Animus_

You head for the merchant quarters, following only a few signs and walking down a few streets. In no time, you find yourself in a large bazaar.

Dozens upon dozens of merchants hawk their wares in this large, open-air section of the city. Lining the square are more merchants, who have set up shop in the various buildings around the market, and they appear to have slightly more selection.

The variety of goods here is overwhelming - if you wanted it, chances are you could find it here, somewhere.  Nearby, you spot Syld near an elven merchant, looking through some goods in a wagon.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 5, 2004)

Animus approaches Syld and asks him bluntly using his missive, "Do you think we can find a far seer here?"


----------



## Jarval (Mar 5, 2004)

Jansson looks curiously at Animus he briefly goes, rejoins the group, then leaves again.  Taking this as a hint he should get moving, Jansson starts towards the marketplace himself, looking for good fur clothing for the trip ahead.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 5, 2004)

Syld is slightly befuddled by the question posed to him by Animus.
"A far seer? I would guess so, but I'd have to ask around to know for sure. Do you have something specific in mind?"

To the merchant he says "Hmm... I'm not sure about these two... maybe if they're not too expensive... How much?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 6, 2004)

Jansson, could you spare about 50 platinum coins from the council funds, I'd like to go off and purchase some additional potions, I was able to buy my essentials back in Garanasseur but not quite all of it. I need two or three potions to give jirlai a nasty surprise the next time we meet him


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 7, 2004)

_Jansson, Ruth; Shardorn_

You head for the merchant quarters, following only a few signs and walking down a few streets. In no time, you find yourself in a large bazaar.

Dozens upon dozens of merchants hawk their wares in this large, open-air section of the city. Lining the square are more merchants, who have set up shop in the various buildings around the market, and they appear to have slightly more selection.

The variety of goods here is overwhelming - if you wanted it, chances are you could find it here, somewhere. Nearby, you spot Syld and Animus discussing something, near an elven merchant.

-----

_Syld, Animus_



> Syld
> _"Hmm... I'm not sure about these two... maybe if they're not too expensive... How much?"_




"Hmm..." The elf considers you for a long moment. "Nine-thousand gold for the energy-storing crystal, quite a bargain, I might add.  The crystal wand is four-hundred eighty gold." He smiles. "Of course, if you'd like both, the price would be slightly lower... say, nine-thousand three-hundred?"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 7, 2004)

"I seriously don't have that much gold. Seems I'll have to look for something else."
Syld will turn his back to the merchant and look for the closest booth with psionic items with his still active _detect psionics_. He doesn't rush away, however, in case the elf decides that he can sell the items with a lower price.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 7, 2004)

_Syld, Animus_



> Syld
> _"I seriously don't have that much gold. Seems I'll have to look for something else."_




The elf raises an eyebrow, and considers you for a moment as you turn your back. "Perhaps... an exchange, instead?  I'm afraid I can't lower the price for either too much, profit must be found somewhere... perhaps seven-thousand for the crystal and three-hundred for the wand, at best.  But, if those are still too high for you, I can certainly trade them for other items of a psionic persuasion, if you have anything of interest."

Syld - your _detect psionics_ reveals much the same as it did before, though Animus' glowing near you makes it slightly difficult to make some of them out.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 7, 2004)

Syld turns slowly to face the merchant again.
"Now that you mention it, I do have something I have no use currently... It is a powerstone holding the power to read minds, blast a person with telekinetic energy, and to see or hear a far-off place."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 7, 2004)

Ok Jansson, I'm looking for 3 potions of to increase my size. I've used some before and they're superb if I might say. Potions of Enlarge Person they are called, like the spell if I recall correctly. The other things I'm looking for are a couple of enchanted arrows and some tangle foot bags.

Ruth goes out to look for these Items across the Bazaar and maybe as well for some nice new items she hadn't thought of before but which might strike her interest. (This includes exotic gems, minerals and metals. Especially metals)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 8, 2004)

_Syld, Animus_



> Syld
> _"Now that you mention it, I do have something I have no use currently... It is a powerstone holding the power to read minds, blast a person with telekinetic energy, and to see or hear a far-off place."_




The elf considers for a moment. "Do you have any notion of what it is worth?" He asks. "It sounds quite interesting... perhaps that for the wand?"

-----

_Ruth_

You wander around the bazaar, taking a look at what each of the merchants has to offer.

Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to how the vendors have arrayed themselves, making finding something specific rather difficult.  However, after a few minutes of browsing, you manage to find what you're looking for - a vendor has a rack of potions on display, each clearly labelled.  Two dark brown potions, entitled _Enlarge Humanoid_, are seated next to each other.

The merchant - a halfling with a pair of spectacles perched neatly on the end of his nose - notices you looking at the potions. "Those are two-hundred gold apiece." He says, nodding. "Magic items don't come cheap here in Kahasal."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 8, 2004)

"I haven't had it appraised by an expert, but I'd say it's easily worth the 'wand'. It's more powerful than a regular powerstone with these abilities."
Syld can't but mentally chuckle at the merchant speaking of a dorje as a wand. Ignorant fool.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 9, 2004)

_Syld, Animus_

The merchant nods. "A deal, then."

He hands you the wand, and holds out his open palm, waiting for the powerstone.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 9, 2004)

Syld hands the jet black powerstone to the merchant.
_I sure hope I wasn't cheated out of too much gold_, Syld thinks to himself as he places the dorje next to the two he already has in his belt pouch.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 9, 2004)

Animus examines the area, once again watching his back. He looks for some place to duck out into for a moment to contemplate what to do next... "I must find out how they all follow us... or I must find some way to hide the items auras..."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 10, 2004)

Jansson walks up to Syld, watching Animus nervously move around the market place.

"Is it just me, or is he acting rather oddly?"  He asks Syld.  "That is, more oddly than normal...

"You've made a trade, I see."  Jansson nods to the dorje as Syld places it into his belt pouch.  "Anything interesting?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 10, 2004)

_Syld_

The merchant takes the stone, inspects it closely for a moment, then sets it gently in the wagon.

"Is there anything else I have that interests you, that you'd be willing to trade for?" The elf asks.

-----

_Animus_

A small alleyway between two of the merchant buildings on the edge of the square suits your purposes quite well.  Dark, uninhabited, and mainly unnoticeable.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 10, 2004)

"Not at the moment, but I'll look around and if nothing comes up, I might try to find something to trade for that energy storing crystal."

To Jansson he says: "It's a dorje, that much I know for sure. According to the elf, it should enable the user to scale walls more easily."
He glances at Animus's direction.
"And what comes to our strange friend... Well, I don't know. But he asked me if there was a far seer to be found here."


----------



## Zhure (Mar 10, 2004)

*Osius*

Osius wanders around the market, not really looking for anything in particular, just sort of keeping an eye on his friends, to make sure they're safe.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 11, 2004)

Sorry then my friend, we are travelers from Garanasseur where I was able to purchase some of these for 90-100 gold pieces each. I can spend my gold better then this I dare gamble. I thank you for your time. Have a nice and profitable day.

Ruth sets out looking for a magical greatsword, or a smithy that might be able to forge one... (and still looks out for rare metals, minerals or gems).


----------



## Jarval (Mar 14, 2004)

"Sounds like a useful item to have."  Jansson nods approval at Syld's trade.

"A far seer?  What would Animus want with far seer?"  He muses.  "Still, perhaps we should not pry into his business.  Want to come and look for some cold weather gear?"

Regardless of Syld's reply, Jansson will search the marketplace for any merchant selling suitable clothes for their trip.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 15, 2004)

"Might as well."
As they look for the clothes, Syld will keep his open in case a particularly strong psionic aura comes in to his view.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 16, 2004)

_Ruth_

After walking around for awhile, you find a githyanki standing near a rack of what look like finely-crafted swords.

As he notices that you're looking his way, he smiles. "Looking for a blade, are ye?" He asks. "If ye're int'rested in larger blades..." He quickly scans his rack, and takes off a greatsword, "this one may take yer fancy.  'tis enhanced with the power of psionics, it is, to make your strike harder and more certain." He nods as he speaks.

-----

_Jansson, Syld_

You wander around the bazaar, and it only takes a few minutes to find what you're looking for.  One of the merchants who has set up shop in one of the buildings along the edge of the square has set out displays of a wide variety of clothing, including some heavy winter gear.

"Can I help you, gentlemen?" A well-dressed elf asks as you approach.

Syld - 



Spoiler



You don't sense any psionic auras of any notable strength.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 16, 2004)

Hmmmm, that's a finely crafted blade you have there. I assume you mean that the blade is enhanced. Sadly I'm not able to narrowly define the properties of the blade... If you could be more precise about them.. and it sounds interesting I'll bring a friend over to precisely define the properties of the blade...


----------



## Jarval (Mar 17, 2004)

"We're looking for winter gear for myself and my companions."  Jansson replies.  "Myself, my friend,"  He gestures to Syld.  "and one other are all of much the same height, while our other three friends are closer to your own stature.  Do you have anything that might be suitable?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 17, 2004)

_Ruth_

The githyanki nods as you explain. "Well, ye see, I've only been told that it's lightly enhanced.  I myself didn't make it, so I can't tell ye anything more specific than that." He smiles. "Of course, if ye'd like to know more about it, I have no qualms with ye bringing over a friend to inspect it closer."

-----

_Jansson, Syld_

The elf nods quickly. "Yes, in fact, I do." He gestures towards the back of the room, where you can make out racks of heavy clothing. "I have enough for what you need.  Forty gold should cover six sets." He nods. "Yes, forty gold."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 17, 2004)

Ruth will go over and find Syld and ask him to come along and maybe identify the properties of the greatsword at the Gythianky vendor.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 17, 2004)

*Osius*

_Hmm_, Osius thinks,_ I do need some cold weather gear... something psionic or magical would be best._

Osius - completely lost in a city this size, will try to find someone catering magical gear.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 17, 2004)

"Forty gold? We could hire somebody to massage us to keep us warm with that much!"
When Ruth comes asking for his help, Syld is happy to leave. He is much more interested in _anything_ psionic than buying clothes.
He'll first take a look at the sword with _detect psionics_ and then proceed to identify it.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 18, 2004)

Raising an eyebrow at Syld's outburst, Jansson waits for his friend to leave with Ruth before turning back to the elven shop-keeper.

"I apologise for my friend's comments.  I think he doesn't have an eye for furs."  Walking to the back of the shop, Jansson pulls out a selection of clothes he judges would best fit his friends.

"Forty gold is indeed a good price for these garments.  Tell me, is there much call for cold-weather gear such as this?  I'm quite surprised to have found stock of this quality at this time of year."


(Trying to Gather Information about any other customers this elf might have had.)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 19, 2004)

_Ruth_

It takes you only a minute or so to spot Jansson and Syld, speaking with an elven merchant in what looks like a clothing shop on the edge of the market.

-----

_Jansson, Syld_

The elf doesn't comment at Syld's outburst, though he looks slightly amused as the blue leaves.

"Don't worry about it." He says off-handedly as Jansson apologizes, then thinks on his questions a moment. "No, there isn't much need for it - the weather this time of year is cold, but not cold enough to warrant such gear.  On occassion, some adventurer or other comes in looking for some, going on some trek across the Floodplains or to the Lost Isle looking for gods only know what.  As for keeping stock... I like to keep prepared for any opportunity." He flashes a smile. "Luckily enough for you."

-----

_Ruth, Syld_

You return to the githyanki vendor quickly enough.

Syld - 



Spoiler



The sword glows slightly as you approach.  Manifesting _identify_, you find that it is a _+2 Greatsword [Psionic]_.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 20, 2004)

*Osius*

It's obvious from Osius's lack of tact he's not familiar with large cities. After going a few minutes without any luck, he'll start asking passers-by...

"Can you direct me to a place that might sell psionically active equipment?"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 20, 2004)

"Hmm... It has a good psionic enchantment on it. Should make it easier for you to hit your target where it really hurts."
Syld nods approvingly at the blade.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 22, 2004)

_Osius_

The first person you ask, a halfling, shrugs. "What are you looking for?  It's not like there's just general shops like that.  Some of the vendors have psionic things - just ask, and if they have any, they'll bring them out for you."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks Syld, but it just doesn't seem to powerfull to me. I think I'll just hang on to Nestiphae for the moment. And thank you for your time.

Ruth nods to the vendor and moves on to find Jansson.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 22, 2004)

"And it's a bit big for me."
Syld will start browsing around the market, looking to see if there are any drilbus or dorjes, or other more powerful psionic items around.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 22, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> The elf doesn't comment at Syld's outburst, though he looks slightly amused as the blue leaves.
> 
> "Don't worry about it." He says off-handedly as Jansson apologizes, then thinks on his questions a moment. "No, there isn't much need for it - the weather this time of year is cold, but not cold enough to warrant such gear.  On occassion, some adventurer or other comes in looking for some, going on some trek across the Floodplains or to the Lost Isle looking for gods only know what.  As for keeping stock... I like to keep prepared for any opportunity." He flashes a smile. "Luckily enough for you."




"Yes, quite a bit of luck.  Thank you."  Jansson pays the merchant, and staggers out of the shop, laden down by the sack full of clothes.

Stepping back out into the busy marketplace, he looks around for his friends, quickly finding Ruth.

"Ah, I'm very glad to see you."  He says with a grin up at the tall human.  "Any chance of a hand with this little lot?"


----------



## Zhure (Mar 25, 2004)

*Osius*

"Thank you, sir," Osius says. "If I can impose for one more question, can you tell me where I can find survival gear, and a place that might have psionically active versions of the same, if such a place is nearby?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 26, 2004)

Sure, hand some of it over. I know, I know, you are strong enough but the size just isn't helping


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 1, 2004)

_Syld_

You notice a few dorjes, but your still-active _detect psionics_ shows that not many of them would be of much interest.  You notice no drilbus as you walk around.

-----

_Osius_

The halfling nods. "There's a place on the east edge of the square, run by an elf, that stocks clothing.  He might be able to help you."


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 3, 2004)

Animus will be waiting at the inn for the others to arrive. He will arrange for a private room from the innkeeper with some of his gold. When the others return, he will take everyone down to the private room to discuss something with them.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 3, 2004)

*Osius*

Osius thanks the halfing for the directions and makes his way to the east side of the square.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 3, 2004)

Passing the larger sets of clothing over to Ruth, Jansson looks relieved to be free of the bulk.

"I suppose being that tall does have its advantages."  He jokingly replies to Ruth.  "Although I'm happy with my height.  How do you manage to walk around in your armour, though?  It must weigh a great deal more than my own suit, and I consider that encumbrance enough."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 3, 2004)

_Jansson, Ruth_

You can see Osius approaching from somewhere in the square.  He appears to be heading for the clothing store you just exited.

-----

_Animus_



Spoiler



The innkeep nods at your request for a private room, and asks for a gold.  When you give it to him, he hands you a key. "Th' door is at th' end of th' hall upstairs.  It'll take you downstairs - nobody'll bother ya there."


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 3, 2004)

Animus pays his fee, and inspects the room as best he can before returning to the main room to await his party. (Gold subtracted from char sheet)

Animus will also go shopping for a chain shirt before the party returns (get my AC up to 16 for 100 gold... well, I need it).


----------



## Zhure (Apr 6, 2004)

*Osius*

Osius nods and smiles at his companions as he passes them. "I shouldn't be long," he says over his shoulder, "I'll try to catch up."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 9, 2004)

_Osius_

You enter the clothing shop the halfling pointed you towards, and an elf approaches you as you enter.

"Can I be of assistance?" He asks.

-----

_Jansson, Ruth, Syld_

Having distributed the load of the clothing, you're heading...?

-----

_Animus_

You manage to find a chain shirt, and acquire it for a reasonable price (Book price is fine.).


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 9, 2004)

*OoC:* Can't think of anything. Throw something interesting at me


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 10, 2004)

Jansson, I suggest we take this back to the inn, I was curious about the airships and perhaps aquiring the service of one to take us over to the lone isle. And there is another matter I need to look into. So wanna tag along?


----------



## Zhure (Apr 10, 2004)

*Osius*

Osius bows to the elf.

"I came inquiring about cold weather gear, or psionic enhancements to avoid the cold."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 11, 2004)

_Osius_

"Well, that's interesting." The elf says. "A halfling and a goblin just came through, and bought several suits of just what you're looking for.  I don't know if there would be any left... if there would be, they would be in the back." He waves towards the back of the store. "As for psionic enhancements to avoid the cold, I may have a few cloaks that may be suitable for that purpose."


----------



## Jarval (Apr 11, 2004)

"Sure, I'll come along.  And taking this lot back to the inn is a sound idea.  It weighs a ton."  Jansson complains cheerfully to Ruth.

"How about you, Syld?  You tagging along with us, or do you have other plans?  Oh, and have you seen Animus?  He seems to have vanished again..."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 11, 2004)

"I saw him a while back, when he was asking for a farseer, but haven't seen him since. I don't really have any plans, so I might just as well tag along."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 11, 2004)

*Osius*

"Yes, a psionically enhanced cloak to ward the elements, that sounds just like the thing I was seeking," Osius says. "How much would something like that cost?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 13, 2004)

Animus curses the events that have happened so far. "I've been so close, and stripped away from my memories..." 

Animus ponders the words he remembers so dimly right now, waiting for his friends to appear through the doors...



Spoiler



"When the moon is at its zenith, bring your friends to the airdocks. I'll meet you there, and lead you to our place of meeting... Jirlai will be waiting, so do not waste time."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 14, 2004)

_Osius_

The elf ponders for a moment. "Roughly two-thousand gold." He says cautiously. "I don't often have requests for psionic items, so I'm not too aware of how much is charged for them." He shrugs. "My price is open to negotiation, if you feel it's unfair."

-----

_Jansson, Ruth, Syld; Shardorn_

You head back to the inn, making your way easily enough.

When you enter, you can see Animus waiting for you; aside from him, however, the inn is empty.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 14, 2004)

*Osius*

"Hmm, no, I'm not really interesting in dickering on a price; I'm sure you're offering me a proper value for your goods. That's just far more than I have available right now," Osius says. "I might be back later after I've checked my other resources."

Osius then departs and tries to catch up with his friends.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 17, 2004)

A few moments after Jansson, Ruth, Syld, and Shardorn enter the inn, Osius enters behind them...


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 17, 2004)

Animus will call of his friends into the arranged private room before nightfall, bringing a lit candle and pen and paper with him. Setting the candle down in the center of the table, he quickly begins to scribble his notes down:



> When we visited the market today, I came across the armored woman from the other day in the library. The armored woman said to me, "When the moon is at its zenith, bring your friends to the airdocks. I'll meet you there, and lead you to our place of meeting..."




Animus rips the paper off below the end of the ink blots, and passes it around the circle of his companions. When the note returns to him, he puts the paper over the candle to let it burn. He then continues his notes:



> She wants to meet us. She wants me to trust her, but I can't. "Jirlai will be waiting, so do not waste time." She said that. I do not want to ever see Jirlai's face again. I do not know what I would do to him, given the opportunity.




Animus repeats the process. He then waits for his friends to speak.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 17, 2004)

*Osius*

Osius asks Jannson, "How much did we each get from the council and do you still have my share?"

Osius isn't terribly good with money, neh?

After reading Animus's words, Osius nods in agreement. "I'm not overly-fond of Jirlai either. Can we pass up a chance to get back at him again?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 20, 2004)

"Do you think it could be a trap?" Shardorn asks quietly.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 20, 2004)

"I think it might be a trap. But I'd still like the chance to give back to Jirlai. He's killed so many of us, even if some have come back."


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 20, 2004)

"How many times does he suppose he can betray us?"


----------



## Zhure (Apr 21, 2004)

*Osius*

"Regardless of my personal feelings toward the man himself. I find his implied goal of using the _Psionicle_ to end psionics and psionic-users a little too genocidal," Osius says.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 25, 2004)

Zhure said:
			
		

> Osius asks Jannson, "How much did we each get from the council and do you still have my share?"



"We got three hundred platinum pieces from the Council, of which we still have the majority.  Why do you ask?  If you need to buy something, I don't think we need to bother too much about shares."  Jansson relies to Osius.

"I'm less than keen to meet with Jirlai, but I think we should go to the airdock.  After all, we can be prepared for him this time."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 25, 2004)

Ruth suddenly looks up again, stirred from some kind of stupor. A bit uneasy she gets up and walks away.

I... I'll be back.. later.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 25, 2004)

Animus moves to the door. "You will not be leaving till we are done here, and after that we must immediately go. If you choose to stay behind, that is acceptable, but I can't have you leaving before us."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 27, 2004)

*Osius*

"That's excellent," Osius says," After I looked over the aerodrome, drone? dome? whatever it was, I found a place selling elemental warding cloaks for two-thousand gold, and planned on buying one with my part of our income, if it was sufficient."


----------



## Jarval (May 4, 2004)

Zhure said:
			
		

> "That's excellent," Osius says," After I looked over the aerodrome, drone? dome? whatever it was, I found a place selling elemental warding cloaks for two-thousand gold, and planned on buying one with my part of our income, if it was sufficient."



 "It's called an airdock, I think, but I'm far from an expert on these terms."  Jansson smiles.  "As for the cloak, you'll have to discuss it with the others, but I think it sounds like a good idea."

Turning to his other companions, Jansson speaks up.  "If we're going to the airdock, let's go.  But I think it needs to be all of us or none at all.  We all know how dangerous Jirlai is, and I don't want anyone putting themselves at risk.  Now, shall we go or not?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 7, 2004)

"If you go, I will come, as well." Shardorn says. "I, too, have my reasons to hate Jirlai."


----------



## Jarval (May 11, 2004)

"Well then, it sounds like we're all agreed.  Let's go and see what Jirlai wants."  Jansson says, looking for any sign of objection.  If none presents itself, he'll busy himself for the hours until the meeting with various mundane tasks, keeping his gear in the best shape he can.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 11, 2004)

Animus looks at his friends in approval, leaning his back on the wall. He glares at Ruth, however, with a question printed on his face.


----------



## Zhure (May 12, 2004)

*Osius*

"I guess this meeting with Jirlai is more important than shopping. I can always do that later," Osius says.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 19, 2004)

As you prepare, the sun sets and the moons rise steadily.

Before you know it, the two moons - both full - are high overhead, pale blue light cascading down upon the silent street.


----------



## Jarval (May 22, 2004)

"Time to go."  Jansson says, and leads the group towards the airdocks.  Before entering the building, he take a few moments to manifest several powers on himself...


_(*OoC:* To be specific, he's manifesting _Vigor_, _Chrysalis_, _Animal Affinity_ (boosting Strength), and using a charge from his _Dorje of Biofeedback_.)_


----------



## Creamsteak (May 23, 2004)

Thinking to himself, "Right in, right? No stealth, just right into their trap? I'm goign to kill them all sooner or later anyway... I've waited too long for this..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 26, 2004)

*OoC:* Jarval - noted.

"Good of you to show up." A voice speaks from the shadows a few moments after you arrive. "We weren't certain if you would."

The woman in black, her armor shining a pale, sinister blue in the moonlight, steps forth from the shadows.  She bears no weapon, though one is sheathed at her side.

"Jirlai and I have secured a room where we may converse... unwatched."

She looks at the group.

"We will not harm you... yet.  Now is not the time for such things.  Plans are being set in motion that must be dealt with before we settle our differences."

She turns.

"I will suffer no questions here... if you want them answered, follow."

With that, she begins walking towards the eastern part of town.


----------



## Dalamar (May 26, 2004)

"I hate following orders from somebody I don't know..." Syld mutters to himself as he follows the woman.


----------



## Jarval (May 26, 2004)

Jansson nods in agreement with Syld's words, following closely after the woman.  He keeps an eye on the surroundings, alert for any sign of an ambush.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 3, 2004)

As you follow the woman in black, there is no ambush, no surprise.  She does not even glance at you as you wind your way through the city, going through tight alleyways and narrow streets.

Eventually, she leads you down a stairwell underneath a building after passing through a particularly tight alley, and she opens a door, which she leaves open.  Where you are in the city, you have no idea, though you think you may be able to hear the sounds of the sea.

Entering, you see before you a dimly-lit room with several chairs set before a small wooden table.

Sitting in a chair on the other side of the table is Jirlai.  He smiles slightly as you enter, and gestures for each of you to take a chair.  The woman in black stands by the door, making no move, watching each of you enter.

"Greetings, my associates." Jirlai says. "Seat yourselves, if you will.  We have much to discuss."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 3, 2004)

Animus doesn't sit, his first reaction is to scan the room thoroughly for anyone else, using his feet to move himself, his hands to move objects, and his eyes to see if anything is revealed. He does this thoroughly before he even considers sitting at a table with Jirlai.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 3, 2004)

"What do you want?" Syld asks bluntly as he sits down.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 4, 2004)

Jirlai watches dispassionately as Animus scans the room.



> Syld
> _"What do you want?"_




"To live, to begin." Jirlai says blankly.

"You have a certain... dislike for Ratheqar, yes?" Jirlai asks, looking around at the group. "Since we don't have much time, I will tell you first why you are here, and then I'll answer your questions."

"After our encounter at the library, Ratheqar, Tori'shel, Luna," He gestures to the woman in black, "and myself were transported to an airship waiting outside the entrance.  We flew here, to Cara'nor, where Luna and I were dropped of to dispose of you once you arrived."

"However, en route, I discovered something that disturbs me greatly.  Ratheqar is working with someone, someone who is pulling his strings.  I don't know who it is, but I know that he - or she, perhaps - is a powerful wielder of psionics.  Ratheqar spoke of using the Psionicle to destroy the other forces, and use it to open some gateway to another world... why, or what gateway, I don't know: I didn't hear that part of the conversation.  Eavesdropping in the first place was dangerous enough, and I have no desire to lose my life."

"I work for Ratheqar." Jirlai says, nodding to himself. "However, upon finding out his plans for the Psionicle... I can safely say that I no longer have a desire to do so.  That's where you come in." He looks to each of you in turn. "Long ago, you told me that you wanted the forces to live in peace, to cooperate with one another rather than vie for power.  I can't accept that idea, not yet... but I can accept the idea of live and let live.  Luna and I were sent to kill you, and gather the pieces of the Psionicle you have, and give them to Ratheqar."

"I will not do that; nor will Luna." Jirlai says. "Instead, we are going to leave here, and tell Ratheqar that you eluded us.  I will not outright abandon Ratheqar, as my word is my bond; however, from here on out, I will not hinder you in your quest while under his employ, if at all possible."

"As for the girl..." He looks to Animus. "Ratheqar still has her, and she is under his power, by my magic.  They are heading for Koltir; they are undoubtedly there by now.  I do not know what use she is to Ratheqar and whoever he is working for, but she would seem to be important to their plans, whatever they are."

"Do you trust me?" He asks, looking at the gathered faces. "My word is my bond; I will not interfere.  However, that is useless if you do not believe me.  Do you?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 8, 2004)

Animus, who has no words or speach, thinks to himself that he will eventually find and murder Jirlai after this is all over... along with that strange woman... and a few others who have been so recently mentioned...


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 8, 2004)

After moments of silently glaring at Jirlai, Syld speaks up.
"No, I don't trust you one bit, Jirlai. But I'm going to trust your word on this, for better or worse."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 9, 2004)

Jirlai nods.

"My thanks.  As I said earlier, my word is my bond.  I will not break it."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 15, 2004)

"I don't know if we should trust you." Shardorn says suddenly, quietly. "You turned your back on me once - what will make this time different?"

"The fact that the fate of the world hangs in the balance, this time." Jirlai responds, leaving no pause between Shardorn's question and his reply. "I don't know what the gateway spoken of is, or where it leads... but it cannot be good.  I'll be honest - I'm selfish, and I'm trying to stay alive, at this point.  Destroying psionics and technology is something of a secondary goal right now to trying to figure out how to get out of this without Ratheqar hunting me down."

He sighs, and leans back in his chair.

"Luna and I will continue as planned.  We'll tell Ratheqar that you eluded us.  I don't know where you're going, and I don't want to know... chances are such that Ratheqar will have ways of getting it out of me, even if I'm not aware of it.  As I said before, we won't try to stop you... but do know this: if you do build this thing, and there is any chance of Ratheqar getting his hands on it... I will destroy it at the earliest opportunity.  That thing is something he needs, and I won't let him have it.  So be careful."

He then looks to Animus.

"My question, however, is this: what do *you* plan to do, Animus?  Will you continue with these people, or will you seek the girl?  We could bring you with us, pretending that you are a captive, and then let you loose once we are in Koltir, saying that you broke your bonds and overpowered us... but I'll leave the decision to you.  If possible, I will try to ensure that she is safe, but I do not know how possible that is.  I cannot say where they will hold or, or why they need her... but if you do come with us, know that Ratheqar will undoubtedly seek you out, either through me or another - and though I would delay as long as possible, others may not."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 16, 2004)

Animus looks over Jirlai for a minute, thinking on what the liar and schemer has planned now. Animus then reaches for his staff, and hands it over to Syld. He signs to Syld keep it. and then reaches around for his longsword. He unbuckles the blade and unslings it along with his bow and arrows and hands them to Ruth. He looks at her thoroughly before pointing at the others as if to tell her to watch their backs.

He keeps his armor and psionic skin, but gives up all other possessions to his friends.

He then looks at Jirlai with a small grin, accepting the gamble and the chance to get close enough to do what is necessary...

*OOC:* I'll update the stat-block for Animus psuedo-prisoner situation. I'm really not sure this is the right thing to do, but since I just saw the Riddick film (not that good, but slightly inspiring about the prisonerness situation), Animus will just have to risk it.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 16, 2004)

"I don't think that's a wise idea, my friend," Syld says as he accepts the quarterstaff.

*OoC:* That's the second medium-sized quarterstaff that poor Small Syld gets


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jun 16, 2004)

After we take care of this part of our quest I suggest we take our leave for a small amount of time. It might be good for us to lay low for month orso and there is someone who I'd like to see. Someone who could aid us in our plight.

Slowly she gets up from her chair.

And Animus, good luck. In the end all will always be well, remember that. One so strong willed as you can change his fate. And if fate is kind, perhaps that of others to. Untill we meet again.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 17, 2004)

Jirlai nods. "Very well, then.  We're leaving by a small airship in the morning, the _Elen_.  Join us there."

The sorcerer then looks to Ruth. "While you might feel that a rest would be a good idea, I don't recommend it.  Ratheqar will waste no time in his search; the longer you wait to find the pieces, the more likely it is that Ratheqar will find them first."

He rises. "Now, I think that we had best seperate.  Lingering here together for too long may cause suspicion... and if Ratheqar suspects something, we may all be doomed." He looks to Luna. "Let us depart."

Luna exits the room, half-drawing her weapon as she disappears into the night.  Jirlai reaches the door, and looks back to the rest of you.

"Animus, we'll see you in the morning.  To the rest of you... good luck."

With that, he disappears into the night.

*OoC:* CS - just so you know, I think I'm going to replace the Wild Talent feat that Soulknives get at first level with the Hidden Talent feat found in the Psionics chapter... it isn't too great of an improvement, but gives you one first level power manifested at first level - which you can use to get _missive_, or another power, as you see fit.

Also, how do you want to handle this leg of the adventure?  Would you prefer a seperate thread, or via email?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jun 17, 2004)

Hmmm maybe a stupid question. But why don't we destroy a single piece of the psionicle so it can never be completed again? Or would that result into something bad?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 17, 2004)

*OoC:* Alright, forces me to drop my dex from 15 to 14 and my wisdom from 14 to 13 to get charisma from 8 to 11. Guess I'll just have to focus Animus more on the Soul-Knife class since he won't be able to cast psychic warrior powers as well... and since the feat says from "any psionic class list" I'm going to take the Missive power from the telepath list. Score one point for the xph being awesome, Animus can actually communicate for 20 minutes per level with up to 5 people at once, or 100 minutes total with one person. I've got to warn you though that Animus is about to SUDDENLY become more long-winded.

I assume Animus will have had his power active for the time being with Jirlai, Ruth, Syld, and Janson, having spent one power point earlier in the day to communicate the meeting with Jirlai to the group.

Animus turns to answer Ruth through his link, "What piece do you suggest we destroy? If you destroy the gem of telepathy, who knows what will happen to the telepaths and those who study their power? I, for one, would not risk it. The gem of psychometabolism? That could cause such side effects. The only piece that I would risk the destruction of is the Staff, but if I understand it even vaguely the staff is the centerpiece and the connection between the others."

Animus then turns to Jirlai, "Understand this, I will be taken with you for now, but only so I can rescue the girl. I have no intention of abandoning this quest, I only wish to do that which is necessary. If you betray me again, you will die by my hand and not between your petty bickering with Rathequar. I insure that if you think you have died, I will rip your soul from it's very resting place as my own was so channeled by the serpentgod. I have no patience for any more of your turncoat antics. Word or not, you have shown that you are a biggot that can only understand tolerance when it is forced upon you by circumstances. I only trust you now because you know that I cannot refuse to trust you."

To everyone linked, "There is a chance that I might escape, and return to you. There is also a chance that Jirlai is fulfilling some trap, or that Rathequar already knows of this. Either way, if I don't come back, please try and help the girl. I've known I could trust you all ever since we first met in the Kreen tunnels. Trust me this once." 

Damn I'm corny. Either way, I hate to do this OOC. I'm already an attention hog, and I think that I do too much independantly of the party already. That said, I'd prefer this kept track of in a seperate thread, that way I can merge it with the current thread once it's over (if you want to do it that way, or keep it seperate). Either way it makes it easier to record.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jun 17, 2004)

Ok everyone, let's make this happen.

Ruth gets up and heads back out.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 18, 2004)

Jansson frowns after Jirlai leaves the room, shaking his head slowly.

"It seems we must ally with one evil to stop a greater foe."  He sounds bitter.  "I worry that this is a bad choice.  Jirlai's words have proved unreliable at least once before.

"Animus, be careful.  And take this."  Jansson lays a hand on  Animus' arm, and concentrates.  One of the tattoos on the halfling's arm animates, and flows down onto Animus' skin.

"It's a healing tattoo, and I pray you never need it.  Gods go with you."


_(*OoC:*  Jansson's transferring his _Psi tattoo of Body Adjustment_ to Animus.)_


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 19, 2004)

As the group is heading out, "Well, if all goes well I plan on killing that traitor soon enough. I'm sure he's well aware of that. I have no tolerance for his prejudices and his code. I believe in a higher governance of wisdom and protection, but I do not tolerate a logic such as Jirlai and his manipulation of his own word. You can trust that I won't betray you as long as I live. I thank you much for the gift, though I doubt I will be able to return it. If fate is at it's best, Rathequar and Jirlai will be the end of each other and I can return home with the girl. If not, well then perhaps I can at least delay them long enough for you to finish some good..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 22, 2004)

The trip back to the inn is uneventful, if slightly hindered by the darkness and your lack of familiarity with the city.

Several hours later, the sun rises...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 22, 2004)

Animus eats a full breakfast with his compatriots for the time being, waking up a bit later than usual because he expects to have a restless night. He listens to any idle banter they might have before he is forced to leave to find Jirlai.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 22, 2004)

Here is the thread for Animus, when you're ready.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2004)

After a brief meditation to order his thoughts, Jansson joins his companions in a hearty breakfast, knowing that this might be the last meal he has in civilisation for several weeks to come.  Noting the fairly cheerful mood, he joins in the chatter around the table, keeping the topics light and amusing.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jun 23, 2004)

Ruth dressed up in platemail and ready to go sits down with an uncharactaristic loud clang and looks a bit worried and far minded.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 23, 2004)

"Something on your mind, Ruth?"  Jansson asks.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jun 24, 2004)

Humpf.... Just that I think I need to visit someone again. I think he could offer some sound advice, but how to find him again would be a problem. I need some guidance in this, at first I found it some cool adventure and stuff like I'd been on before. You know, the whole drink and eat all day in the inn and then head out to strike down your vile enemies and take their loot and stuff. But it's different you know, this is serious. People's sisters are taken to far away lands, hearts are broken, blades shattered and people die.

I guess this is the real world, blood sweat and tears and all that. It's just that I've been away from it, from that reality for my entire life. Shielded by family, friends and some light spirited adventures killing some small kobold lair and taking their gold and stuff. 

And now I find myself knee deep in guts from friends with hate and spite all around. The problem is you know, the fact that the sun still rises every day and people still go about their buisiness. Nothing has changed in the world even though my world has turned upside down. It's all just a bit overwhelming when you think about it in some ways.

I could use some guidance and I intend to seek it as soon as the next oppertunity presents itself. But don't worry, I'm not leaving untill we finish our buiseness or we got some time to do other stuff. But I do intend to found out where the person I seek is in the meanwhile.

So yeah there's something on my mind Jansson.

And with a faint smile she looks away towards a few sunrays seeping through a window.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 24, 2004)

*For TFO,*



Spoiler



People's sisters are taken to far away lands, hearts are broken, blades shattered and people die.

If your referring to Animus here, I don't think Ruth (or anyone besides Animus and certain NPCs) is supposed to know that. Maybe I'm forgetting something, or maybe your character knows something that I don't know they know, but I've been trying to keep this secret, even though I know it's fairly obvious.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jun 24, 2004)

For Gnome and Animus.



Spoiler



Through the obvious things animus does Ruth with a 16 int and a not to shabby wisdom might just have figured it out or suspects something. She just means to show some understanding and compassion if it's the case and this is a means to find out. She doesn't mention any names but she suspects it. I'd like a sense motive attempt to see animus' reaction please


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 24, 2004)

CS, TFO - 



Spoiler



I'll concede that it may seem fairly obvious... however, Animus hasn't said anything to that effect, and none of the NPCs who know have said anything, either.

Of course, Jirlai's offer to Animus may have been a little suspicious - why would Jirlai offer for Animus to come with to save the girl, when there is almost no relation between the two?

TFO - as for getting a sense motive check to see Animus' reaction... I don't think I like the idea of having players bluffing and sense motive-ing each other.  If Animus responds to what you said, then - if, as a player, you think Ruth would be able to figure it out, I suppose I don't mind... IIRC, there hasn't been *anything* said about her being Animus' sister anywhere, so I don't think you're metagaming.  Just remember that, if Animus gives a convincing argument, that you should really try to figure out what Ruth would think, as opposed to using what your OoC knowledge.

CS - do you have a problem with TFO knowing?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 24, 2004)

Spoiler



CS - do you have a problem with TFO knowing?

Does Creamsteak have a problem with The Forsaken One knowing? Not at all. Wouldn't give it a second thought, and I'm fairly certain that Sollir and perhaps Kalanyr know because it came up in #ir once or twice. Would Animus have a problem with Ruth knowing? Quite a bit. That's a completely different angle though, so which question are you asking?

Erm... and I just thought about it, and catch me if I'm wrong, but I don't think Animus has mentioned that he was looking for his sister to Ruth because I believe he found out about it before she joined the group, and hasn't talked about it since.



And I can delete posts after this resolves itself.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 24, 2004)

CS - 



Spoiler



I meant specifically you, as a player.

I am aware that there will probably be some problems between Animus and Ruth if she finds out.

As for Ruth not knowing he's looking for his sister... you are correct.  You haven't mentioned Animus looking for his sister at all, IIRC - the only time it really came up was when he found out, and he didn't say anything about it.

Hmm... you're right, now that I think about it, it does seem to be something of a stretch.  There could be any kind of relationship between Animus and the girl... though I suppose it would be possible to see that there's something there, and assume she's his sister... admittedly, that's not the first conclusion I would draw, but it would be possible.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 24, 2004)

Spoiler



You still could be asking two different questions by my reading:

Does CS care that TFO knows? (Nope, not one bit.)
OR
Does CS care if Ruth knows? (Quite a bit as I think it is coming from nowhere)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 25, 2004)

CS - 



Spoiler



Sorry, I guess I'm not good at making myself clear. 

I agree that Ruth "figuring it out" is somewhat iffy.  I won't contest that.  But I also think that it would be possible that Ruth could figure out that there is some kind of relationship there.



CS and TFO - 



Spoiler



So here's what I'm going to do.  TFO, if you can show me Ruth's logic in how she "figured out" that Animus is somehow related to the girl, using only IC knowledge, I'm fine with it - however, I don't think it's possible for Ruth to know the exact relationship.  If you can't show me a good line of logic for how Ruth figured it out, then Ruth doesn't know.

Are both of you amenable to that?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 25, 2004)

Spoiler



I'm fine with TFO allowing his character to have figured out whatever he wants. I'm not one to step in on the matter, and he has the right to make an inductive statement. The only thing is that making his suspicions clear (depending on their accuracy) may be difficult for me to figure out how Animus would react. I'm not sure yet, I wanted to avoid the question because it is hard to figure (that's why I called TFO up on the matter originally, I don't want something getting put out in the open that might cause difficulties if it is unwarranted), but I imagine that he'd be angry or jealous. I think it only makes sense for TFO to draw Ruth's conclusions from what Ruth has seen IC, and leave it at that. If he thinks that she really knows something and wants to say so in-front of Animus, I'll make sure to think up a responsible reaction. That's all I have to say on the matter, and I'll wait for your call to remove all these OOC posts (or if you want I can split them and then merge them with the OOC thread).


----------



## Jarval (Jun 26, 2004)

"It's a graver mission than many, I'll admit."  Jansson replies after a moment thought over Ruth's words.  "But think of it like this: You could not be doing anything more worthwhile with your life.  At no point do you need to doubt if you're doing the right thing, or spending your time as best you can.  You know you are doing the right thing.  You know each minute you spend on this task draws us closer to a safer world for all.

"Are you right to be intimidated by the task?  Certainly.  Everything hangs on our success, at least for those of us who are psionically capable.  We face foes that would make weaker people flee in terror.  We risk our lives.  But we do this because we know it to be right.

"Don't worry about finding it overwhelming, it's only natural.  But don't ever doubt our cause, or your part in it.  Both are vital."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jun 26, 2004)

Spoiler



The thing is, Ruth doesn't know Animus is searching for his sister. She is just starting to get interested in why Animus is going through so much trouble for a girl and risking his life. She does care, care for him a bit actually since he's always there and being brave and stuff and has this noble mysterious thing going on. Ruth is still a girl and all that and she intends to find out a little more. Her remark at breakfast was just a potshot in the dark to see if she was a little bit in the direction of where to seek what Animus has lost. She doesn't know anything, but she'd like to know. And she's searching for a hint or some sign if she's on the right track. Noone should suffer alone and carry some burdens.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jun 26, 2004)

Then I won't Jansson, then I won't. But right now, I'm feeling in some need for advice and like I said, I intend to find it. And as for that matter, I'm feeling like drawing some blood as well so let's go.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 27, 2004)

> "People's sisters are taken to far away lands, hearts are broken, blades shattered and people die."




After a bit of discomfort, Animus thinks to himself, "3 out of 4 isn't bad. Too bad I'm probably going to die again before this is over. No lizardwoman to save me this time, either."

To everyone, "My mind is made up on this matter. I'm going right into Jirlai's trap for a second time. I'll make sure that he keeps his word, one way or the other."

After observing for a bit longer, he realizes that he doesn't have much time left, and heads out to meet Jirlai.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 30, 2004)

"We should go soon, as well." Shardorn says quietly. "As you said, Jansson, every step brings us closer to our goal... but with others seeking the Psionicle, then every moment we waste lets them take a step closer to it.  We can't let it fall into the wrong hands."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 1, 2004)

"You're right, of course."  Jansson agrees, quickly finishing his breakfast.  Grabbing his backpack from under the table, he stands ready to depart.

"So, where now?  The docks, or the airdock?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 1, 2004)

"Somewhere. As long as we keep moving, and advance our cause, I don't really care where we're going. I have this annoying feeling that somebody is going to attack us if we stay in one place too long."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 1, 2004)

But don't forget death and danger as we know it just left. If it's still out there for us, death's got a new face. So let us be cautious.

And the airdocks sound fine, let's make this happen.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 8, 2004)

Overhead, there is a dull roar, coming from the direction of the airdocks.  The source of the sound passes overhead, then fades away; whatever caused the sound is headed for the southwest.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 8, 2004)

Ruth mumbles a bit to herself as she looks up while they depart the Inn and head for the airdocks themselves.

[OOC: Gnome you can forward this a bit and take it to the airdocks/OOC]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 8, 2004)

*OoC:* Sorry about that... somehow, I have managed to retain my bad habit of waiting for someone to say "we go to [place]" rather than inferring that from conversation... 

As you leave the inn, Osius stands by the doorway watching you depart, then re-enters the inn.

The trip to the airdocks doesn't take long, requiring you to take only a few streets before the oddly-shaped building looms before you.  The roof of the building is larger than the base, triangular supports holding the structure up.

Inside, it is apparent that the entirety of the building is one large room, and from your vantage point you see that it is not very busy.  Several normal people, ranging from humans to githyanki, walk about or sit on benches situated throughout the building.

Near the entrance, there is a counter, and a sign: "Assistance."  A man who appears to be a half-elf stands at the counter, dressed in a plain blue and gray uniform.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 9, 2004)

Jansson makes his way to the counter, and addresses the half-elf behind it.

"Can we get passage to the Lost Isle from here?  It would be for myself and my companions."  He gestures to indicate the rest of the group.  "If so, how much will it cost?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 9, 2004)

The half-elf considers your request for a moment. "The Lost Isle..." He looks over a piece of parchment on the counter. "There aren't any airships headed there... but that's only the ones affiliated with the Coldlands.  There might be some freelance pilots willing to take you." He points to several postings attached to the wall near the counter. "The better ones post their prices and such there... if you're willing to take on a less skilled pilot, there might be some over there," He points to some benches towards the middle of the building, where a few figures of indeterminable race mingle, "that would be willing... it would be cheaper, but they operate less reliable airships."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 9, 2004)

Since we've only got this much gold to spend and if it's up to me most certainly not all on this little endeavour I'd say we go and compare our possible expenses.

Ruth walks over to the postings and checks them out.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 11, 2004)

There are roughly a dozen postings.  The majority are written in common, though some are in dwarven or halfling.

Each posting contains, amidst the various claims of being the best and fastest ship to be found anywhere, a flat rate for each mile traveled: there are signs of this not having always been the case, but apparently the pilots have begun to conform to this system of payment.  

The lowest rate is 12 gp/mile, by a pair called Thranos and Grakyl and their ship _Rabbit's Foot_, which is detailed as a "small, swift vessel, but still capable of carrying large cargo or many passengers", while the highest rate is 100 gp/mile, by a group known as the Rolben Trio and their airship _Rolben's Hope_, described as "One of the largest ships this side of the world, with a carrying capacity of thousands of pounds or hundreds of passengers; but even with this great size, it is still one of the fastest ships in use".

As you read the postings, you also note that some ships have added flat fees for heading to destinations that lack an airdock; both the pair and Rolben's Trio have added such a fee, which is 500 gp for the pair and 1200 gp for Rolben's Trio.  The next cheapest rate is 24 gp/mile, but that posting - that of Valshar, a solo pilot who operates a small craft called the _Coldlands Hawk_ - does not have a fee added for a destination with no airdock.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 12, 2004)

Hmmm how colorfull. Guys, come over and check this out, what do you think? Lowest prices are never a good thing in my opinion. I suggest we inquire to the pilot of the Coldlands Hawk.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 12, 2004)

Syld looks at the notes.
"How far is it to the Lost Isle anyway? We might have to take the cheapest anyway."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 12, 2004)

Hmmm now you ask it, I actually don't have a clue. Hang on for a sec.

Ruth walks back over to the desk.

Excuse me again sir, but it seems that we are most likely gonna be charged per mile or something to get to our dsetination. So I was wondering if you had any clue to what the distance is between here and the lost Isle in miles? That would help us a lot.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 12, 2004)

The half-elf nods. "I can do that for you."

From beneath the counter, he pulls out a large rolled sheet of parchment and an angular device.  He unrolls the parchment, and you can see that it is a drawing of the world.  He then places one point of the device on a dot labelled "Cara'nor", and the other on the northern-most tip of the Lost Isle.

He considers the device for a moment.

"About 340 miles." He says. "Give or take 5 or 10 miles."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 12, 2004)

"I sure hope that's not a per passenger rate..."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 12, 2004)

Jansson frowns in concentration, the look of strain he always wears when doing mathematics.

"So, that'd be...  8,160 gold to get there.  I think we're going to have to find a ship, rather than an airship.  Even the cheapest rate would be 4,580, once the docking fee was taken into consideration.  We just can't afford that."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 15, 2004)

"Are these negotiable?" Shardorn asks the half-elf, indicating the postings.

He shrugs. "Depends upon the pilot.  Some are willing to lower prices, others aren't.  I imagine that - since the demand for air travel isn't all that great here in Kahasal - some of them would offer lower rates."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 15, 2004)

Then I suggest we try that, or else find a job or something.

*grin*


----------



## Jarval (Jul 16, 2004)

Jansson nods in agreement with Ruth's words.

"So, who want's to handle the negotiations?  I'm not much of a haggler myself."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 17, 2004)

Don't look at me, I ain't what I'd call charming or subtle or something. The only reason why I get by is that the people who buys arms and armor aren't that charming and subtle themselves mostly.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 25, 2004)

[OOC: Back from 8 days in Turkey  /OOC]


----------



## Jarval (Jul 26, 2004)

"How about you, friend Syld?  Perhaps you can persuade our pilot to give us a reduced rate.  After all, they don't seem to be particularly busy..."  Jansson suggests.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 26, 2004)

"I'm not exactly the persuasive sort. I could try outwitting them, but that's about it."
If no-one objects to him taking a try at it, Syld will go see which ever pilot garnered the lowest total cost.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 27, 2004)

_Syld_
Asking a few questions of the group of pilots, you find yourself directed to an unusual pair in foreign garb, seated at a small table.

One of the pair is a dwarf, a pair of thick and heavy goggles set atop his brow.  In the pouch of his plain tan apron is a wide assort of metal apparati that you can't even begin to name, though you have seen some similar tools before, from the time you visited Tristam's shop.  The dwarf's companion is a creature that looks something like a goblin, though slightly shorter; the back of its hands - which are an ash color, as is the rest of its skin - are covered in a thick, dark layer of fur.  His eyes are quite large, and gleam with unusual intelligence.  The pair are dressed in clothing similar to what Tori'shel wore: denim and leather, tough and rugged, with an eye for function and durability over form.

The dwarf notices you, and turns his seat to meet you. "Thranos Bluesteel, atcher service." He nods, and touches his goggles with his forefinger. "An' this'd be Grakyl; he's a gremlin, if ya ken." The gremlin nods. "What kin we do fer ya?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 27, 2004)

"I heard you could take people to the Lost Isle."
Syld gauges their reaction before continuing.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 29, 2004)

_Syld_
Thranos' eyebrow raises slightly, and he takes a sidelong glance at Grakyl, who shrugs.

"How far?" Thranos asks, looking more fully at the gremlin.

"Three hundred miles or so." The gremlin replies after a small pause.  His mouth is full of small, pointed teeth, and his voice is high-pitched and somewhat unpleasant.

Thranos nods, then looks to you. "Well, I-" He cuts himself off, and looks to the gremlin once more. "What're th' rates we put up 'round here?"

"Twelve." Grakyl says, nodding.

"Right." Thranos looks to you once again. "So that'd be somethin' along th' lines of..." The dwarf strokes his beard, and his eyebrows furrow in concentration. "Thirty-six hunnerd." He looks to Grakyl. "Dock?"

The gremlin shakes his head.

"Forty-one hunnerd, then." The dwarf nods to himself, stroking his beard for a moment. "Round-trip, I'd guess." He looks to you. "I'll cut ya deal an' say forty-one hunnerd fer service from here ta th' Lost Isle, an' back.  Guaranteed ya won't find nicer rates with 'at rabble." He makes a shooing motion with his foot at the other gathered pilots.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 8, 2004)

_Jansson, Syld, Ruth; Shardorn_
"Perhaps we should go help Syld out?" Shardorn asks. "It might be a good idea for the pilots to see who they're taking along, anyway."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 18, 2004)

"twenty-nine hundred, and my companions and I will provide assistance with maintaining and defending the vessel." Syld nods towards the others when he speaks of his companions.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 19, 2004)

Jansson nods at Shardorn's words, and makes his way over to stand a little behind and to Syld's right.  He glances at the two pilots with feigned disinterest, making sure that both his sword and psionic tattoos are clearly visible.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 19, 2004)

The dwarf's eyebrows raise slightly as Syld offers his price, and the gremlin takes a sidelong glance at the others as they approach.

Thranos looks to the gremlin, and Grakyl shrugs.

"Do we need th' cash?" Thranos asks.

Grakyl considers for a moment. "Always helps."

"Business that bad 'round here?" The dwarf asks, pulling on his beard slightly.

"Take the offer.  This may be the last job we get for some time."

Thranos nods, and turns to face the group.

"A'ight, we'll accept yer offer a tweney-nine hunnerd.  Ya'll help us out in carin' fer th' ship.  An'... help protect it, if she needs it." He offers his hand to Syld. "Half now, an' half when we get ya back."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 19, 2004)

Thinking that that he probably should've offered a bit less, Syld shakes the dwarf's hand. "It's a deal."
Turning back to his older friends: "Which one of us has the moneybag today?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 25, 2004)

Shardorn considers for a moment. "I think Jansson has it."

OoC: where did everybody go?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 25, 2004)

Twentyninehundred and a shed of out blood if required it is then. I suggest we take out leave, we have tarried long enough here. And since things we don't like seem to stick their heads out here as well, better sooner then later.

"........and if things keep up the way they did... blood will be shed, and not in the least of amounts. May some god look kindly upon us, for it is a grave fate we face, and an even greater fate we try to deny not just for ourselves or the ones we love... but for a world......" Ruth ponders to herself as she grips her hilt with a strange kind of compassion. "What a cold heart can bring itself to love... *sigh*.. Nestiphae..."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 27, 2004)

Jansson tosses the heavy sack of money to Syld.

"That should cover it.  Count it, if you want."  He says to the pilots.  "And should you need our swords, they'll be ready.  Now, as the lady says, the sooner we can leave, the better.  My business in the city is finished, so I see little need to dally."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 27, 2004)

Thranos shrugs.

"No need, we'll take yer word fer it." He gives Ruth a sidelong glance, then looks back to Jansson. "If ye're ready, th' _Rabbit's Foot_'s up top.  We kin be gone in..."

"Five." The gremlin says quietly.

"Five minutes, aye.  Tops."

The pair rise, and head for the large staircase by the entrance.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 27, 2004)

Jansson follows after Thranos and Grakyl.

"Should we bring our gear aboard now?"  He asks, nodding towards his backpack and the large sack of cold-weather clothes he's carrying.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 29, 2004)

Let's make it happen then. Ruth grabs her sack and follows the two crewmen.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 29, 2004)

"Aye, bring yer gear." Thranos says with a quick nod of his head.

Following the pair, you emerge onto the roof of the building, which is a good deal larger than the building below.  They head for a ship somewhat near the staircase exit, constructed of a dark wood that is almost black in color, the deck of which is flush with the roof of the building.  The pair hop on, and Grakyl scurries to the back end of the ship, while Thranos takes a spot near the wheel, which is near the center of the ship.

"There's a deck below." He says as you board. "Ya can stow yer cargo there.  There's some space fer ya ta rest, if ya need it an' prefer ta be belowdecks while we're flyin'."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 29, 2004)

Syld gets his items to the deck below and then climbs back to the upper deck.
"Let's see how flying is up here compared to an astral construct..."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah! Im mightily interested as well. I'd love to check this out, will be my first time flying, im kinda exited. And she hurries below deck to get back before she missing the take off.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 30, 2004)

Jansson clambers on board the ship, and follows Ruth below decks.  He quickly stows his gear, and dashes back up to watch the first part of the flight.

"Well, this will be a new experience..."  He says, slightly nervously.  He finds himself a handhold, and hangs on tight...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 31, 2004)

As you return on the deck, there is a great roar from the rear of the ship.  High above, you notice movement - and notice, too, that the masts of the ship are topped with large, three-pronged propellors, generating a mild gust that blows down upon you.

"Here we go!" Thranos calls from the wheel. "Hang onter somethin'!"

The roar grows louder, and the ship begins to lift away from the roof.  It rises slowly at first, then gradually picks up speed; it pauses when it gets to what looks like a few dozen feet above the roof.

Thranos pushes the wheel forward, tilts the top of it down, and turns it slightly to the right; the ship seems to pause in mid-air for a second, then rises and turns, heading in an southerly direction at a good clip.  The sudden motion causes you to shift slightly, though not with enough force to tip anyone.  The air rushes past, at first slowly, then faster.

The roof slowly disappears from view, and then you get a bird's eye view of the city, the roar of the ship dying down to a minimal, though persistant, growl.  People appear as small dolls, then - as the ship rises higher - they appear the size of large ants.  Small, low-hanging clouds begin to pass by the ship, and one engulfs it for a small moment; after emerging from it, you find yourselves looking down at a bright blue ocean, with land what seems a good distance to the ship's right.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 31, 2004)

"Amazing..." Syld exhales as he gazes down, "this is much higher than I could go with a costruct due to their short lasting time."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 1, 2004)

*Arrival at the Lost Isle*

The ship sails through the lower clouds, though the dwarf manages to keep the ship out of most of them.  The air up here is chilly, and somewhat thin; breathing is slightly more difficult than normal.  Thranos and Grakyl, however, seem used to such conditions, and don't seem adversely affected.

Eventually, shortly after the sun sets and the two moons rise, you can see the Lost Isle: it glistens in the moonlight, and it appears to be covered in either ice or glass.  Regardless of what covers it, it looks very forboding - the northern shore appears to be more of a low cliff than a shore, all sharp points and edges.

Strangely enough, you notice signs of civilization: what looks like a roughly-hewn wooden dock extends a small distance into the water, and there are what look like wooden buildings in a small flat region not far from the dock.

"We'll lan' there." Thranos says, pointing to the buildings.

Pulling the wheel back and tilting it towards himself, the ship slows and takes a sudden, steep plunge for the buildings below, causing the wind to rush by much faster than before.  Grakyl yells something high-pitched in a language you don't understand, but Thranos nods, and tilts the wheel away; the ship's descent becomes more controlled, and then slowly rights itself, though it is now a small distance away from the concentration of buildings.

The roar of the engine dulls, and the ship sets down slowly into the ice-covered snow of the Lost Isle.  The ship shakes slightly as it finally settles into the ground, and then all is quiet.

The ship has landed in a small field, roughly one-hundred feet from the closest - and largest - of the buildings, of which there are four or five.  The cold here is biting, much more chill than the air above.  There is no wind to speak of, but the drifts scattered throughout the field that this is not always the case.

"Quite a landin', eh?" Thranos says, and laughs.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 1, 2004)

"Hah, yes, quite the landing."  Jansson cautiously releases his grip on his handhold, and glances over the edge of the ship to check they really are back on solid land.  This done, he smiles in relief, and heads below decks to retrieve his gear.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 1, 2004)

"...I think I prefer an astral construct, all in all..." Syld mutters to himself as they come to a stop.
"So where are those cold-weather clothes? I'm not intending on freezing in here."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 5, 2004)

You gather your equipment, and quickly don your cold-weather gear.  The suits certainly help against the cold, and you feel slightly more comfortable.

Grakyl surfaces from the back end of the ship, and joins Thranos at the wheel.

"We'll stay here and watch the ship." The gremlin says. "If you need us, you can find us here."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 8, 2004)

Hmmm, lets go take a look around then what these barrens have to offer us. I don't intend to stay here any longer then we need to. Anyway, due to some *circumstances* lately I don't intend to stay anywhere longer then needed. So let's go and see where we can get some information in these barrens and perhaps some transportation to get us across this ice and snow. I'm afraid my armor is gonna get me in trouble on this ice... humph...

Ruth gathers her stuff, gets out of the airship, waits for the rest and heads into town.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 9, 2004)

Syld nods at Ruth's words and sets to follow her. While he doesn't have armor to worry about, he hopes there aren't too many deep and soft packings of snow where he might sink into.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 18, 2004)

Ruth walks up to Shardorn and Syld with a questioning look on her face.

Hmm you've seen Jansson? I can't seem to find him, maybe he already went out or something?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 18, 2004)

*OoC:* Don't know if you're aware, TFO, but Jarval is busy until mid-October.  He put a up a thread concerning that in the OoC forum.

Having gathered your things, you head for the small group of buildings.

As you saw earlier, there are only a small number; five, to be precise.  Each one is large and looks to be made of dark, sturdy wood; they look to be at least two floors high, with room for a short third.  There are cloudy, thick windows in each of the buildings, though most of these have been shuttered on the outside with thick wooden slats.

There are no paths through the snow, and large drifts have blown in on some of the buildings; it is apparent that there was a moderate snowstorm, not so long ago.

Only one of the buildings shows sign of its purpose: the one closest to the direction of the single dock you saw earlier has an aged sign on it, bearing the name _The Lost Inn_.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 18, 2004)

"Eeny meeny miny mo..."
Syld heads for the inn unless somebody objects.

*OoC:* Just realised that I haven't posted the 3.5 version of Syld. I'll do that once I get back to my own computer and back to a net connection, most likely no earlier than next Monday.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 19, 2004)

Humph, dat was some hard pickin'. But let's get inside, it's not looking like anyone's starting a party up out here any time soon.

[OOC: Didnt know [/OOC]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 21, 2004)

*The Lost Inn*

*OoC:* I figured, hence why I pointed it out. 

The door to the _Lost Inn_ is somewhat blocked by the small snowdrift in front of the door; with a small amount of effort, however, it opens, and you enter, accompanied by a moderate amount of snow falling into the doorframe.

The floor of the building is set lower than the ground outside, though not by much; however, it is human-sized, and everyone save Ruth has to take a small amount of caution navigating the half-foot step.

The inside of the inn is as much as could be expected from an inn: several round tables, all crafted of roughly-hewn wood, surrounding by three or four chairs apiece, made of the same poor-quality material.  A collection of metal weapons - some swords, a few axes of varying sizes, and a metal lance among them - line the walls; some appear to be of great quality, though most are somewhat subpar, just as the furnishings and general construction of the building.

Indoors is not much warmer than the outdoors, though there are several large fireplaces built out of the walls; the chimneys appear to be made of cobbled-together stone.  There are no fires burning, however, and the fireplaces are devoid of fuel.

A wide staircase takes up a sizeable amount of space in the inn, leading up to a second floor with a balcony overlooking the common room.  From here you can see at least three doors, and from their spacing it doesn't seem that the rooms here are more than likely slightly cramped.

At the far end of the common room is a long bar, behind which are two shelves sparsely occupied by murky glass bottles filled with varying amounts of liquid.  A sour-looking human of stocky build watches you from behind the bar as you enter, and he seems distrustful of your appearance, though not hostile.

"What brings you to the Lost Isle?" He asks, enunciating clearly with what seems a modicum of effort.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 21, 2004)

Syld is very inclined to say "an airship", but holds his tongue


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 21, 2004)

Ruth puts her sword against a chair and hangs her helmet over the other side before turning towards the presumed inkeeper.

Our buiseness is our own for now and after our journey we would appreciate some food, drink and perhaps some warmth from your hearth.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 23, 2004)

The innkeep nods his head once.

"Aye, your business be your own.  Food and drink I can do ya, but no fire; can't waste fuel on just a few, hard as it is to find on this iced-over rock."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 23, 2004)

Then some food and drink please if you would.

She then turns around to her fellows again.

Is there nothing we can do here to get some warmth besides burning our cloaks, perhaps a spell or power?


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 24, 2004)

"I can bring forth wood and fire for a moment, but trying to keep that up for a meaningful time will leave me completely drained afterwards."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 28, 2004)

The innkeep nods, and disappears through a door behind the bar; he reappears a minute or so later, a wooden plate in his hands with small stacks of coarse-looking bread, rough cheese, and some kind of meat you can't identify; accompanying these are four wooden cups, and in his other hand he carries a wooden pitcher.

"Not up to mainland standards, aye," The innkeep says with a shrug as he sets the plate at the table where you have set your gear, "but it's edible.  As fer drink, water, unless ye want somethin' harder - though that'll cost ye."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 7, 2004)

That'll have to do then, thank you.

She then waits for the innkeeper to walk off and then turns to her compagnion.

Well is it me or is everyone I'm meeting lately talking like some pirate or dwarf? But nevermind, what do you suppose we do next? Shardorn? You've been kinda quiet, suggestions?


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 7, 2004)

"I say we find out where the dragon's lair is, run in, grap the Gem, and run out as fast as we can."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 8, 2004)

Sorry about the whole accent thing... 

Shardorn nods in agreement with Syld. "That sounds like the best idea.  I don't know how difficult it may be to face a dragon, but it may be a little too much for us to handle."


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 8, 2004)

"The bad thing is that dragons can fly and, from what I've heard, they're fast. We aren't going to be able escape it with the skyship if it realises what we've done."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 10, 2004)

Then a deception will have to do. We put the blame on someone else. Or we just talk with it... To the dragon I mean, not the gem.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 12, 2004)

"That could be dangerous." Shardorn says. "Maybe we should go see how big the dragon is before we decide what to do?"


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 12, 2004)

"Though that would most likely mean the dragon sees us before we see it. But since there isn't really a good alternative, we could just as well do that."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 13, 2004)

We could just ask around about the dragon.. like if there is a real dragon to start with or something. Perhaps its just a legend or some other winged creature? But then we get to the old same point, do we arrouse suspicion when we start asking around and do we put our enemies on our trail again.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 22, 2004)

The innkeep perks up slightly at the mention of a dragon, though his face retains the appearance of one who is uninterested.

"Yar, there's rumor of a dragon." He says, taking a rag off of a nearby shelf and wiping down the bar. "A cave not far from here, deep inta th' ground an' ice.  Some a th' crazier ones go down there, say they hear somethin' talkin' down there, an' say there's big spiders an' lizards an' whatnot.  Some say it's th' dragon, and he keeps th' spiders around 'cause he eats 'em."

He shrugs. "'course, that's just rumor."


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 22, 2004)

"Lovely," Syld remarks after hearing about spiders and lizards. 
"Of course, that would present a way for us to sneak in without arousing too much suspicion."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 31, 2004)

"So do you think we should go in that way, then?" Shardorn asks.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 31, 2004)

"Sounds better than nothing," Syld says, "getting such disquises though..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 31, 2004)

*OoC:* Please check the OoC thread at your earliest convenience.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 5, 2004)

Shardorn looks to Syld. "Why would we need disguises?  I thought you wanted to just go in and grab the gem, and get out as fast as possible."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 5, 2004)

"Because going in and grabbing it is going to be hard if there indeed are spiders and whatnot in addition to the dragon," Syld says. The small shaper crosses his hands and sighs. "Maybe we should've hired a professional dragonslayer before we left here, eh?"


----------



## Jarval (Nov 14, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Maybe we should've hired a professional dragonslayer before we left here, eh?"



"I can't imagine there's a lot of them about."  Jansson says thoughtfully.  "I think stealth is by far our best bet.  We're not up to taking on even a young dragon, so a quick and quiet raid is really our only option.

"Syld's got a point, though.  It'll be difficult to sneak in if we're dealing with spiders and lizards as we go.  The only thing I can think of is to carry several torches with us, and hope the fire keeps any animal attackers away."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 15, 2004)

"Fire and stealth? Nice combination."


----------



## Jarval (Nov 15, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Fire and stealth? Nice combination."



"Ah... good point..."  Jansson grins ruefully.  "This is why I'm not paid to think.  But do we have a better plan?  The caves are going to be dark, and for most of us, that will prove problematic."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 16, 2004)

"We could try dividing into two teams, one to lure the mundane beasts away, another to sneak in and take the Gem."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 22, 2004)

That seems the best idea, allthough we don't seem to be to well suited for stealth in this compagny... Hmmm Jansson seems best suited for it and shardorn for diplomacy along with Syld, so we 3 could go make a racket and try to talk our way out of it if needs be while Jansson does what he needs to do.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 22, 2004)

"As much as I hate saying it, us goblins are better sneaks than halflings. So I'll sneak in while you go make a racket."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 23, 2004)

If you say so


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 25, 2004)

Are we resting first before we set out or we head out straight away? I'm in favor of not wasting any time in this frozen wasteland.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 26, 2004)

"Either way works for me. What say you others?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 30, 2004)

Sigh, seems we need to take a rest before continueing. Some are falling asleep at the table... I suggest we head to our rooms. I'll put Jansson to bed.

Ruth gathers her stuff, picks up Jansson and carries him to his room.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 13, 2004)

"Hummm?"  Jansson jolts awake as Ruth lifts him from his stool.

"Gods, sorry about that."  He smiles, looking slightly embarrassed.  "It must have been the flight.  A good night's sleep can't hurt any of us though."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 14, 2004)

As you sit and converse, the door swings open violently, a cold gust bringing in a small amount of snow that sweeps across the floor in a flurry.  Two figures - one tall, one quite short - enter, donned in heavy cloaks.

"Close th' damn door, yer lettin' in all the cold!" The innkeep bellows, though with the hint of a smile on his face.

The pair manage to shut the door, and then flip back the hoods of their cloaks.  One is plainly elven, and the other a halfling.  The elf, a woman, has fair skin, black hair, and green eyes; her companion, a halfling, also has very fair skin, blonde hair, and brown eyes.

"Fee'ann, Llerith." The innkeep says by way of greeting. "How's she goin'?"


----------



## Thanee (Dec 14, 2004)

*Fee'ann*

_“Greetings, master innkeeper.”_

 With a smile on her thin lips, the woman, wrapped tightly in her thick black cloak undereath which only more dark shadows can be seen, approaches the man while flipping back the hood of her cloak, exposing her fine-featured face and pointed ears, which clearly show her elven heritage. White dots of snow dance across the black cloth, while it shifts with every agile movement of her slender figure, slowly dissolving into wet spots. Reaching back to her neck, the elf pulls out her wettish hair from under her cloak, which flows down along the length of her back. The black hair as dark as her cloak, only her fair-skinned face and neckline, the beautiful green eyes and a delicate silver headband contrast the darkness of her appearance.

_“Can two simple wanderers expect a place near your hearthfire and a warm meal with some wine?”_

 While she speaks, a coin of glittering gold appears running back and forth along the back of her gloved hand, steered by the precise movements of her deft fingers. When she is finished, she tosses the gold coin towards the inkeeper with one fluent motion of her hand, a smirk playing around the corner of her mouth, eventually widening into a broad smile.

_“It's good to be back.”_


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 14, 2004)

Llerith comes into the inn with a small smile on his face, feeling at peace with the world. He is hardy enough so that the weather does not affect him as adversely as it might, and he always has had a fondness for snow that is undampened even when there is far too much of it for it to reasonably called anything other than a danger and a nuisance. He is content to let his recent travelling companion do the talking, especially since he can think of very little to improve upon her suggestion of a warm meal and a glass of wine. 

 Instead, therefore, with a friendly nod and a smile to the innkeeper the halfling moves straight over to a chair by the fire, where he relieves himself of his heavy cloak and spreads it out carefully in front of the fire to dry. He then sits down and hopes that something hot and edible will arrive soon. As he sits back he notices the group clustered around a table and gives them, too, a friendly nod.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 15, 2004)

Jansson returns the halflings nod with one of his own and a friendly smile.

"Hello travellers, do you want to join us?"  He asks.

"Can't hurt to hear from some people a bit more experienced with the Isle than us, can it?"  He adds quietly to his companions.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 15, 2004)

*Fee'ann*

Approaching the table, Fee'ann takes a quick look at the four sitting around it. A human woman, who is quite a bit taller and more powerfully built than herself and makes the impression of being martially trained, much like the halfling, who addressed them and who seemed rather sturdy himself. Then there were the two goblins, one male and one female. The necklace of the shorter goblin woman resembles a moon, she probably just likes its glitter. The human woman seems to have a similar taste of color as the other halfling, the one she met here earlier and with whom Fee'ann entered the inn together. The whole armament and equipment of the small group suggests, that they are not mere patrons and the halfling's invitation hinted at a recent arrival.

_“My thanks for your hospitality. I am Fee'ann. Unfortunately, I cannot give you what you are looking for. Having arrived this morning only, and with the weather outside, there was not much to find out about this chilling place until now. I can hardly call myself experienced with this isle yet, but it looks interesting and promising, so much I can say. Maybe someone such as I can find a way to apply her skills here.”_

 Taking off her snow-soaked cloak to hang it up to dry and her black leather gloves, the elven woman reveals her slender and willowy figure as well as her equally dark and comfortable-looking traveling clothes underneath, also the finely crafted rapier hanging at the side of a broad belt around her hips and a small backpack, she was carrying, but has dropped on the ground next to her by now. Taking the belt off as well, she hangs it over the back of the chair, which she has chosen as a seat, before sitting down, her thoughts hidden behind a friendly smile.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 15, 2004)

As Ruth puts Jansson back on his feet she looks at the elven girl with a sneer on her face.

Showoff... She mumbles under her breath.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 16, 2004)

Llerith smiles gratefully at the invitation. "Aye, some company would certainly be appreciated." He moves over and sits down at the table, surveying the assembled travellers with undisguised curiosity. "Nothing finer than good company in a warm inn on a cold night, eh?" He pauses. "Well, maybe good company in a warm inn on a cold night with some good wine..." he adds, looking hopefully over to see if anyone is bringing their order yet. He turns back with a slightly sheepish grin. "Anyway, my name's Llerith. It's a pleasure to meet you all."


----------



## Jarval (Dec 16, 2004)

"I'm Jansson."  Jansson introduces himself, shaking first Llerith's, then Fee'ann's hand.  "I take it the weather outside hasn't improved then?  If you don't mind me asking, what brings you both to the Island?"


----------



## Thanee (Dec 17, 2004)

*Fee'ann*

While shaking the halfling's hand with her fingers, still cold from the chilling weather, Fee'ann replies: _“A pleasure to meet you, Jansson. Your kind has a reputation for its friendliness and you certainly live up to that.”_

_“I came to this isle following some rumors, which led me to believe, that I could find something here, which I have promised to retrieve and bring to its rightful place, or at least clues to its current location. I'm a treasure hunter, if you want to put it like that, but I am not looking for treasure of intrinsic value, although I wouldn't turn that down either, if I would find some along the way, what I am looking for is far more important than myself or anyone for that matter. But you do not look like you came here with your friends to enjoy the nice weather, either. So, what's your story?”_


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2004)

"Pretty much the same story. I'm Syld," the blue says without extending his own hand for a shake.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2004)

*Fee'ann*

The elf nods a greeting towards Syld, afterwards looking around, if anyone would like to add anything to what has been said so far.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 28, 2004)

"And a pleasure to meet you Fee'ann."  Jansson smiles at the compliment given by the human.  "As my friend says, we're in a similar line of work to yourself.  If I may be a little nosey, can I ask what you're looking for?  It might be that we could pool our resources if we're heading in the same direction."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 6, 2005)

*Fee'ann*

_“What I am looking for is a cure. A cure for many people and many more. I have given a promise to find it and to put it to work, and that is why I'm here, because some part of it, might be found here. Unfortunately, I do not know where, or how to find it. In fact, I know pathetically little about it.”_


OOC: Edited out the reference to the Psionicle. According to GW it's not really commonly known, so Fee'ann would of course not mention it.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 9, 2005)

_(*OoC:* I'm waiting on GW's response to Thanee's OoC question.  Jansson's reply will be quite different depending on whether Fee'ann mentions the Psionicle or not )_


----------



## Thanee (Jan 10, 2005)

OOC: Yep, sorry for that, but I guess we'll have to get to that point somehow... ^^ Might take a while, until GW can post again, tho. Guess we just have to show some patience. LINK


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 15, 2005)

*OoC:* Just popping in for a moment... I don't have net access yet.

Fee'ann - 



Spoiler



Since your background implies that you would be looking for it, I think it's safe to say that you would be aware of it, at the very least.  You might also know it's basic function (focal point of psionic power in the world), but I don't think you'd know the particulars (ie, the parts, what they do, etc).


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 11, 2005)

And... I'm back! 

Can I get everybody who's still willing to go on to post?  Right now, I can't guarantee very regular updates, but I can guarantee irregular ones (at least once a week, I'd say).

If you'd like to continue on, please post either here or the OoC thread.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 11, 2005)

OOC: I'm here.  And another answer to my above OOC question would be nice (how well known - in general - the psionicle is (didn't really want to know - altho that is certainly helpful, too - how much Fee'ann knows, but rather what knowledge she can expect from an average person... she does not want to risk anything by telling the wrong people.))


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 11, 2005)

*OoC:* You need to ask? Syld's my first play-by-post character, and my first psionic character ever. Of course I want to see how he ends up, not to mention that we still don't know how the whole world'll end up


----------



## Thanee (May 25, 2005)

OOC: Edited my last post.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 8, 2005)

*OoC:* Well, I posted in the OoC thread that I was back, but either that was missed or the game is dead.

Which is it?  Anyone still interested in continuing?  I'll try to get ahold of Jarval again if there is interest, as well, though I don't know what's up with him.  I know that - as this is the first successful game I've ever run - I'd like to continue, and I won't let this game die easily.  So what say you?


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 8, 2005)

*OoC:* Sorry, must've missed it. I only have the IC threads of my games subscribed to, so it's easy to miss on a quick scan of Talking the Talk. Still in.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 16, 2005)

*OoC:*  Thanks for your e-mail Gnome, it was just the prompt to get me back to EN World.  Needless to say, I very interested indeed in carrying on with this game.  Jansson was my very first (non-Iconic) PbP character, and I'd really like to get back into the role again.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 16, 2005)

*OoC:* No problem, glad to have prodded you back to us. 

Hopefully the others will show up... I will more than likely email them shortly to inform them that we're starting up again.


----------

